# Trailer Hitch?



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am looking into using my GTO as a tow vehicle for my motorcycle to and from track days. I've read on the GM site that the GTO trailering capacity is 1,000 lbs. I found a hitch from Curt Manufacturing specifically for the GTO that appears to tie into the rear frame studs/floorpan area. Has anyone done any towing with their GTO and how has it held up? My bike only weighs ~400lbs and add another 300 or so for a small trailer and I'd be within the specs.

And I'm not looking for "don't do it" posts...I've seen S2000's haul 12,000 lb boats with no ill effects. I just wanna know if anyone has done it and how tough is the rear for short distance (less than 30 mile) hauling.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it would look cool towing a Mustang.:lol:


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Do a search of past threads some have towed with the GTO and Im sure tons tow with their Monaros


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Go to U-Haul - I got mine there in 5 days for 40.00 (I think it was 40). I have a post about it somewhere. Easy install too. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## vanos954 (Mar 4, 2007)

How about the wiring for the trailer lights? I'm guessing we don't have an easy to access plug anywhere for trailer lighting and would have to splice in the wires?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about that one... didn't need lights.


----------

